# Strasbourg - Marseille in Corail Lunéa...



## jamesontheroad (Mar 1, 2007)

A travelogue of sorts, reporting on a recent trip from rainy north-eastern France to the sunny Mediterranean...

nothingtodeclare.wordpress.com/2007/03/01/overnight-from-strasbourg-to-marseille/

*j*


----------



## caravanman (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi James,

I waas pleased to read your report. I enjoyed a similar sleeper trip to Rome in spring last year. I often find the sncf booking site seems reluctant to accept my bookings, throwing up odd error messages..did you find it consistently OK?

Watch out for Ms Diski !

Ed B)


----------



## jamesontheroad (Apr 11, 2007)

caravanman said:


> I often find the sncf booking site seems reluctant to accept my bookings, throwing up odd error messages..did you find it consistently OK?


From time to time I do have frustrating issues with voyagessncf.fr ... usually they're bugs that mean certain combinations of trains can't be booked, or limited availability tickets that appear to get sold to someone else while you're still making your booking. However I live exactly equidistant between Strasbourg station and the SNCF 'boutique' in Strasbourg city centre, and whenever I have problems I can go straight there to get the same prices (including web specials) that I've found on the net.

I had no problems yesterday morning getting some of the TGV Est Européen launch specials. Tickets went on sale in the early hours for the new high speed services from Paris to Strasbourg and beyond. I got a €15 (about $20) one way fare on the new direct service from Strasbourg to Lille, which means my next trip home (six and a half hours via Lille) to England will be much faster than the current route (eight hours, via Paris).

*j*


----------



## caravanman (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, it is the tickets that were available but suddenly are sold to another that is a persistent issue..I am sure it is a glitch rather than real. I also find it tells me I cant book tickets 9 months in advance...when I am trying to book a month ahead.

I am surprised to hear you are in France, I thought you lived in Canada?

(Then again...you do travel....!

Ed B)


----------

